# Acrylic scraper



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good one.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

A deactivated credit card works great and won't scratch the acrylic.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I use Original Mr Clean Magic Eraser. When you get to coralline algae, go gently in a circular motion. When it's "off" pull away from the acrylic and allow the bits to fall away.

For everyday wiping, you can use a magnetic cleaner w/a 0.5cm thick section of the Magic Clean and is acrylic safe. You can do the same thing by taping a "slice" to a Kent scraper. The Kent acrylic scraper works well but any nicks can scratch the acrylic if you press/scrape fast enough.

Only use the Original...others have injected fragrance/cleaning agents into the pad.

HTH


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

really .. Mr. Clean Magic Swipes ?

What about an algae magnet ? Any good recommendations. I saw one a while back but they wanted about $100 bucks (?) !!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For 1/2", the large square Magfloat 350(?) will work fine w/a thin slice of Magic Eraser if you can manage making a slice in a 3mm thickness. You don't want a strong grab but enough to to counteract the bouyancy of the magic eraser. Access to a deli meat slicer would help .


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

wtac said:


> For 1/2", the large square Magfloat 350(?) will work fine w/a thin slice of Magic Eraser if you can manage making a slice in a 3mm thickness. You don't want a strong grab but enough to to counteract the bouyancy of the magic eraser. Access to a deli meat slicer would help .


thanks! Will look into it.

Deli Slicer .. we all have one of those don't we


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL...the butcher I go to at first gave me a weird look when I first asked. Made an arrangement to drop them off the day before and he'd slice them up for me in the morning before he started cutting up meat.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

wtac said:


> LOL...the butcher I go to at first gave me a weird look when I first asked. Made an arrangement to drop them off the day before and he'd slice them up for me in the morning before he started cutting up meat.


thats brilliant ! I will have to see if I can turn on the charm and ask the ladies at my local deli counter to do same !  ... assuming I go that route LOL


----------

